# What kind of software do you use to run your business?



## ponderosatree (Aug 25, 2007)

Curious what type of software you use to run your company or if you just stick to paper. Quickbooks? Arborgold? Anything else? Interesting more in the customer management type of softwares, not so much the accounting backend.

If you don't use software why? Don't need it? Cost prohibitive? Not a computer friendly type of guy?


----------



## ASD (Aug 25, 2007)

Quickbooks


----------



## mikecross23 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just bought a small tablet laptop to try out in the field. Wireless printer, wireless everything. Mount for truck and printer. I've finally learned how to use the computer now I am going to buy Arbor Soft Worx. It looks like it handles everything. Still need quick books though. Do a google search for it. I've talked the them on the phone and they seemed eager to help.

It seems to me that a program of the sort would absolutely take any business to the next level of professionalism and organization.

Mike Cross


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fingerpaint 123


----------



## Arbor2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

*software*

I am currently looking into purchasing a program as well. I have met with one of the representatives from Arbor Soft and I believe that I am leaning that way. I have not spoken with any of the other companies yet but do intend to. I am also curious as to what type of computers are being used. I have researched some of the laptops that meet military specs and it seems that Panasonic has the leading computer. Any further insite?


----------



## LawnSmith (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.peachtree.com/

good stuff.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 26, 2007)

ASD said:


> Quickbooks



Second that.


----------



## oldphart (Dec 10, 2007)

*Software*



Canyonbc said:


> Second that.



Third that...

...and the new version for Mac's are now compatible with the PC version.


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 10, 2007)

*Try This*

I notice this is A big topic I've been in the tree business A long time and used or heard people use so many products. Trust me when It's about time and money you need the right tools. ( I LOVE MY SYSTEM ) Check It out BulletBob's Tree Care
www.ArborSoftWorx.com


----------



## Ritchie (Jan 18, 2008)

*Take your time.*

Our company has used Quick Books for years but was not using it at its full potenial. Two years ago I integrated Arborsoftworx and it has really got us organized. The only down side to it is that the customer service is not the best. I think that the company has more clients than they can handle and everytime I speak with them they seem stressed. Besides that I love the software.

Few tips and warnings tho:
It has a bit of a learning curve if you are not very computer literate. 

It will make you you want to jump out a window when you see how much work you have to do to get your company on the right track. ( thought we were very oranized .WRONG)

Do it in the winter!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 18, 2008)

Let us know how the wireless set-up works out !!!!!


----------



## ponderosatree (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritchie said:


> It will make you you want to jump out a window when you see how much work you have to do to get your company on the right track. ( thought we were very oranized .WRONG)



In regards to organization; I'd recommend a book written by David Allen called "Getting Things Done". It's a pretty good read. Very helpful for organizing yourself. Has a lot of common sense advice but also fills in the blanks that make most organization systems fail. Check it out at http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Thing...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200671800&sr=8-1

I'm reading it now and its helped a lot. The only criticism I have is that he tends to use too many buzz words. You can tell he tries to keep in basic but sometimes I have to re-read sentences 3 times to understand what he's trying to say. Still gets my recommendation.


----------

